# Rheem gas tankless doesn't work when it rains.



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Headed there now. Anyone have any guesses why? I did not install it. I am just being called to service it.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The hunkajunk in question.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

More


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Remote is flashing "c2" "11"


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

dont forget to sell them a pressure relief valve


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I've never seen a meter box bolted to a building like that.








Paul


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

meter box is for a recirc pump. I can't find an electric booster heater anywhere and I'm pretty sure this thing isn't designed for recirc through the unit(not temperature modulating).

The problem is that water got into the case and corroded the contacts that go to the sensor mat around the heat exchanger. They do not sell a replacement mat. The wiring harness is corroded onto the mat contacts. 

So basically, they MUST by a new heater. Bet they are glad they went with a tankless :whistling2:.

BTW Rheem/Ruud/Paloma are all the same unit (just a random public service announcement)


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Is that mat a heating element to prevent freezing? I've never been inside a Rheem/Paloma tankless before and never seen a mat like that.





Paul


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

the mat is a temp sensor. The unit will not fire without it and it is not replaceable nor are it's terminals.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Since 11 is the no ignition code which could be either spark or gas supply problems and rain is causing the problem I'd look 2 directions related to water.

Water getting in the gas line from leaks underground...
Or,
Something getting wet with the ignition....

Good luck with the old POS...


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

What model is it? The 7.4 gallon heaters had a problem with the control boards causing c2 11 code, dirty flame rods will also cause that code.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

did I mention it's only 5 years old?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Protech said:


> did I mention it's only 5 years old?


Did you try cleaning the flame rods at all?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*what do they expect it to do*

installing that thing directly in the outdoors where
a massive downpour of water can hit it day in and day 
out was not too bright.....

perhaps with the new one you install , you ought to insist on some sort of awning over the unit to keep it out of the wind , rain, and sunlight......

or at least provide them a shower curtain..:laughing:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Protech said:


> the mat is a temp sensor. The unit will not fire without it and it is not replaceable nor are it's terminals.


The mat is the electric resistance freeze protection

Add Wei Lei to the list of all made by Paloma


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

I think this is a NEW problem .So think... are there some seals around the unit that need to squared up?
If this is a rain only vs moisture problem there may be a rusted spot in the cabinet.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

my eyes are old. but is that 1/2" cpvc? it sezz commercial on the front, that makes it all better. lol. breid.............:rockon:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

breid1903 said:


> my eyes are old. but is that 1/2" cpvc? it sezz commercial on the front, that makes it all better. lol. breid.............:rockon:


Looks to be 3/4", since the smaller recirc line on bottom is smaller (1/2")


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

you know that puppy looks like has ran 24/7 for 5 years. i guess high humidity, lots rain and sun might make me look like that. so put in a new one. think of it as job security.breid.............:rockon:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

I've worked on a few Bosch outdoor units with flooded gas valves from rain.. Heavy sideways rain gets into the vent hood and since these are dv it makes its way to the air gas mixture funnel and straight into the gas valve.. Got the no ignition code after a crazy storm one day.. i went through every ignition componet all checked out. On a whim i removed the gas valve and dumped a 1/3 of a glass of water out let it dry in the sun and reinstalled it reset the unit and was good to go... Not saying this is the case here though...


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Protech said:


> the mat is a temp sensor. The unit will not fire without it and it is not replaceable nor are it's terminals.


Nor is the heat exchanger and probably not a lot of other things. You cannot test or adjust gas manifold pressure and I'm not sure but if I remember correctly you can't even test gas inlet pressure on the unit itself. 

It's a piece of crap, but then again it was a piece of crap when they pulled it out of the box.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Plumbworker said:


> I've worked on a few Bosch outdoor units with flooded gas valves from rain.. Heavy sideways rain gets into the vent hood and since these are dv it makes its way to the air gas mixture funnel and straight into the gas valve.. Got the no ignition code after a crazy storm one day.. i went through every ignition componet all checked out. On a whim i removed the gas valve and dumped a 1/3 of a glass of water out let it dry in the sun and reinstalled it reset the unit and was good to go... Not saying this is the case here though...


You really should have replaced the gas valve control because if it fails open you will be liable. Always replace water damaged gas valves its good for them and you (and yes I've seen this happen).


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Can't trouble shoot this POS off a simple picture. The picture means nothing. This shouldn't be that hard to figure out......Blowing rain through the vent into the exchanger past the air gas mixing chamber and finally through the gas jets and THEN into the proportioning gas valves? Gimmie a break.


----------



## timplmbr (Mar 16, 2011)

looks like an indoor unit set outside? check serial number to verify. as for recirc pumps , we were trained no recirc pump unless you have a storage tank of some sorts????


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

timplmbr said:


> looks like an indoor unit set outside? check serial number to verify. as for recirc pumps , we were trained no recirc pump unless you have a storage tank of some sorts????


 

have another look at the pic, its an outside unit.

its def a all around crap install


----------

